# Ah la belle nuit



## Number One (4 Décembre 2000)

C'est un coup à vous dégouter de l'informatiqueJe vais vous expliquer :

Hier, à 23 h 00, je décide de faire un petit 
Speed Disk pour défragmenter mon DD principal. Au milieu de la procédure un message d'erreur apparaît et m'avertit que certains segment B-trees sont endommagés et que je devrais lancer DIsk DoctorEn gros naïf, je le fais, mais j'aurais jamais dû Disk Doktor examine   mon disque mais au bout d'un moment il plante en affichant un message d'erreur : Erreur inconnue. Je redémarre Et là, je vois : Ce disque est ilisble par cet ordinateur, voulez-vous le formater ? MON DD PRINCIPAL AVEC TOUTES MES DONNÉES ! Affolé, je cours faire  un Disk Warioril est déjà 1 h 30 du matin. Disk Warrior m'annonce que mon disk est trop sérieusement endommagé  pour qu'il puisse faire quelque chose. Je lance alors Volume Recover et attendsà 5 h 45 le verdict tombe : en ayant désactivé File Saver, il ne peur rien faire pour moisuper ! En dernier recours je retente un Disk Warrior et là, ça plante plusarrive le message : voulez-vous remplacer l'ancien catalogue par le nouveau. Oui. Ourah!!!! Mon disque monte !!!! Je l'ouvretout mes dossiers sont bien làmais 95 % sont VIDESSur les 14 Go de données, il ne m'en reste que 2 éparpillés dans tout les dossiers A 6 h 30 je décide de dormir un peux. Et je me demande si j'aurais le courrage de reccomencer tout à zéro Et c'est là que je vous demande : Existe-t'il un moyen de récupérer une grande partie des fichiers perdus dans un Crash Disk ? Et ne me parlez pas de Norton ni de Disk Warrior ! Je suis désépéré

Number One

P.S. Inutile de vous précisez que ma dernière sauvegarde remonte à très longtempset qu'elle ne contient que le Dossier Système

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Number One (4 Décembre 2000)

A noter : SOS Disk m'annonce que le disk est en bon étatmais y a plus rien dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2000)

Mon pauv' Number, t'es mal! fallais pas désactiver file saver...Ca sert un peu à ca, tu sais.... A part un spécialiste de récup de données (et là ta tirelire va déclarer forfait) je ne vois vraiment pas comment tu peux t'en sortir.Putain, un mec qui connait l'informatique comme tu sembles la connaitre et qui ne fait pas de sauvegarde....


----------



## Number One (4 Décembre 2000)

Je fais des sauvegardes le dimanche à 18 h 00 cette semaine Retrospect à merdé et je me suis retouvé sans Backup Mon disque à pété à 23 h 00 5 heures sans sauvegardes et je l'ai sentit passée

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Number One (4 Décembre 2000)

&gt;Putain, un mec qui connait l'informatique comme tu sembles la connaitre

Au passage, j'apprécie le compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà le planning de ma semaine : formattage bas niveau (j'adore ce nom, on se croirait dans un film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), plus réinstallation de plus de 100 applisje m'en réjouis d'avance Et je ne vous parle pas de mes documents perdus à jamais

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Pierrot (5 Décembre 2000)

Toutes mes condoléances Number One.
Je compatis, ça m'est déjà arrivé ce genre de problème.
Conclusion il faut toujours faire une sauvegarde avant une optimisation de disque. Il me semble d'ailleurs que Norton le précise, non ?

A + Pierrot


----------



## Number One (5 Décembre 2000)

Oui, il le précisemais comme c'était pas la première fois que je faisait un Speed Disk C'est quand même dingue : t'achètes Norton pour te réparer ton disque et il te fouts un bordel pas possibleaprès il arrive même pas à réparerje me demande si je vais continuer à l'utiliser

En tout cas, merci pour votre soutient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2000)

C'est vraiment pas cool ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout notre magazine anéanti en une seule nuit sniff 

Je t'aiderais à remonter la pente pour que ton G4 aille mieux, tu peux compter sur moi pour te soutenir 

@+ Manu


----------



## Number One (5 Décembre 2000)

Ça c'est sympa ! Merci cher colaborateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui, je voulais te dire : Only Mac à été épargné !!!! En fait, deux minutes avant la catastrophe je l'ai copié sur le second DD ! Notre mag est sauf ! Il sortiras donc bien en décembre si tout vas bienle problème c'est que j'ai plus les outils pour travailler dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci beaucoup Manu !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Saamour (5 Décembre 2000)

Tchô cher CyberMacCollègue!

Effectivement, le drame est profond. Je ne souhaite une couille pareille à personne, même pas à mon pire ennemi. C'est absolument cauchemardesque et je crois que tu me donnes envie de me racheter un HD externe FireWire pour faire un backup QUOTIDIEN de tout mon bazard...

Courage!  /-(   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Yuku.

Tchô & See You !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2000)

....j'ai Norton....dans une poubelle sous mon bureau...... y m'avais fait le coup 2 fois en 1 mois...comme toi...alors je l'ai jeté...malgré le prix qu'il m'avais coûté......

et ce genre de crash ne m'est arrivé qu'avec des machines avec Norton Utilities installé dessus.....et j'ai bien l'impression qu'il ne fait qu'augmenter les problèmes au lieu de les résoudres...

alors moi...les Norton...tout à la poubelle...virus/pas virus...anti-scrash/crash....tout à la poubelle....je n'ais eus que des ennuis avec ces softs qui ont été ;plus diaboliques que jamais....avec mes macs....

Peut-être que tech-tools est meilleur...mais j'en doute

si d'autres veulent témoigner ce serais sympa....tout les gens que je connais on eus ce genre de mésaventures et seulement avec un Norton Utilities et à chaque fois....

Moi c'est simple...même au boulôt je les ais virés du PC que j'ai (déja pour une fois que je vois un PC qui plante jamais...et qui est stable...alors profitons en)  ((ce qui veut pas dire que je preffererais quand même un MAC, UN VRAI cher patron  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ))

et si quelqu'un connais un soft qui récupère les données des disques endommagés etc. (Soft genre utilisé par la police ou le Fisc pour les décxryptages et récup des données)...ou plus simple...et qui récupère vraiment....merci

------------------
_Ouuups...je l'ai dit..._

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## JediMac (5 Décembre 2000)

Pour ma part, j'utilise Norton sans l'installer sur le DD, juste pour défragmenter. Pour l'instant no probléme. Je sais qu'il a permis de récupérer pas mal de données du DD de mon pére quand il a eu un crash disk.
Sinon je l'ai aussi viré de mon pc  ! Il foutait encore plus la pagaille, sans me servir à quoi que ce soit ! Je pense qu'il est pire que les logiciels micro$oft, il doit noyauter tout le système et si ça ne marche pas comme il veut, c'est la panique !

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Number One (5 Décembre 2000)

SVP une réponse !!!! Mon G4 est à l'agonie 

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2000)

(Je touche du bois)
Je n'ai en ce qui me concerne jamais eu de problèmes avec Norton. L'important est de bien l'installer -avec file saver par exemple, hmmm Number1 ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il m'a permis souvent de récuperer des fichiers jettés depuis belle lurette et je défragmente régulièrement mes disques sans aucune galère.

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 05 Décembre 2000).]

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 05 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## Number One (5 Décembre 2000)

Le pire, c'est que je l'ai acheté !!!! Mais ce File Saver me pompait l'air ! Trois fois plus de temps pour vider la corbeille, tois fois plus de temps pour éteindre Non, je ne garderais pas File Saver ! Par contre, y a peut-être un espoir du côté d'un petit shareware : Data Rescue ! Je l'ai lancé cette nuit et il m'as trouvé tout mes fichiersje suis en train de les récuépererje verrais ça ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espérons !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Jeko (5 Décembre 2000)

A les joies de Norton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne l'utilise que lorsqu'il n'y a plus d'espoir et en général il arrive à faire remonter le disque mais il ne m'a jamais retrouvé des fichiers que j'avais mis à la corbeille par erreur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage N°1 !


----------



## berth (8 Décembre 2000)

Qu'est ce que c'est File Saver ? Un soft inclu dans Mac OS par ex, ou un autre, extérieur, et qu'il faut payer ?

Visiblement il ralentit la machine, non ?


----------



## JackSim (8 Décembre 2000)

File Saver fait partie des Norton Utilities. Vu qu'il récolte des informations pour pouvoir les restaurer en cas de problème et qu'il fait un petit test du disque à chaque démarrge/extinction (à choix) il ralentit la machine dans la mesure ou tu dois attendre que File Saver ait fini son boulot avant que le Mac ne s'éteigne.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bateman (12 Décembre 2000)

"Peut-être que tech-tools est meilleur...mais j'en doute"

pas moi.
je ne comprends pas les gens qui se servent de Norton.
payer pour ça? non merci.

TECHTOOL 3, utilisez TECHTOOL 3, bon dieu........


----------



## JackSim (12 Décembre 2000)

Chacun son truc... Personnellement je n'ai jamais pu blairer TechTool. Je sais pas pourquoi, il m'inspire pas confiance, avec une batterie de tests impressionnante, certes, mais l'utilité de certains me paraît plus que discutable. De plus, lors d'un souci que j'ai eu sur un disque, pas plus Norton que TT avaient pu me dépêtrer, c'est Disk Warrior qui m'avait sauvé la mise.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Jeko (12 Décembre 2000)

DiskWarrior est le plus simple et il est le seul à m'avoir débarassé de "The Thing" à plusieurs reprises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors Norton ou Techtool même combat !


----------



## elav67 (12 Décembre 2000)

Salut à tous !

J'ai eu moi aussi de grosses galères "grâce" à Norton. Suite à un plantage pendant que FileSaver était en activité, mon disque refusait de monter. Après redémarrage sur le CD Norton 5, j'ai eu un message style "données irrécupérables", disque endommagé,  juste avant un nouveau plantage !! 
J'ai donc acheté TechTool Pro 3 et miracle : tous mes fichiers (ou presque) sont revenus de l'au-delà et j'ai pu les copier sur Zip. Par contre, 3H45 pour la récup' !! C'est long, mais c'est bon !! Norton est maintenant au fond d'un tiroir
D'autre part, un collègue défragmentait son DD avec Speedisk. Par curiosité, j'ai passé un coup de défragmentation avec TT3 Pro juste après et il restait des fragments de fichiers un peu partout !! D'ailleurs TT3 est plus rapide que SD. Et même pour vider la corbeille ! 
Mais, je crois que ni l'un, ni l'autre ne sont parfait. pour l'instant, TT est plus fiable mais jusqu'à quand ??

Par contre, j'ai essayé la mise à jour de TT en 3.0.2 et plus rien ne fonctionne !! Retour donc à la 3.0.1
Si l'un de vous à eu le même problème, merci de m'en faire part.

A bientôt et penser à sauvegarder !!!


------------------
Manu


----------



## PowerMike (13 Décembre 2000)

Arretez, vous me faites tous peur....
Je vais vite acheter de quoi faire des sauvegardes ... ouaip, enfin quand j'aurais des sous ... ça m'emebetrais de perdre tout ce que j'ai réalisé sur mon ordi.
Je suisn qu'étudiant, mais déjà ça m'embetterait de perdre tout le travil réalisé pour les stages et autres petits boulots ... alors j'imagine la galère quand on vie de ce qu'on a sur son disque...

surce ... prudence


----------



## Number One (13 Décembre 2000)

Je confirmec'est pas drôle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans mon cas, ça n'est ni Norton, ni TechTool, ni DiskWarrior, mais DataRescue qui m'as sortit d'affaire! Ce petit soft de 500 Ko, m'as restauré environ 40% de me données (6Go), ou les autre logiciel n'ont rien vus !!! Chapeau bas !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## iVan (22 Mars 2001)

Si j'ai bien compris il ne nous reste plus qu'à sortir de la cave (ou du grenier) nos vieilles machines à écrire pour garder tout noir sur blanc dans un beau dossier classé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... perdre toutes les données d'un DD c'est comme mettre le feux à son bureau...  Finallement, mes mésaventures après l'usage de Norton Utilities (Disk Doctor et Speed Disk) ce n'est rien.
Sauvegarde... sauvegarde... sauvegarde !
iVan


----------



## mchillier (22 Mars 2001)

Bonjour
J'utilise Norton Utilities 6.0 et Techtool 3.02. Ces 2 logiciels ne m'ont pas causé de dégâts pour l'instant, mais je les active environ 1 fois par semaine car autrement ils ralentissent trop la machine. 1 x par mois je passe NDD et je défragmente avec Speeddisk. Autrement je fais régulièrement des sauvegardes sur un vieux Syquest.( seulement les datas)
Salutations et bon courage pour réinstaller


----------

